# Carter Backstrap?



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep, I got one and I do like it. It definitly makes you concentrate more on your shot. I shot indoor 3D today at Gander Mountain and shot a 239 on a 25 target course with No binos. I tried shooting it without the safety trigger shoe and couldn't put enough pressure on and had 3 early releases. I put the shoe back on and have had no problem. I did change the spring to the 43# spring and and adjusted it so it releases at 18.5#. I did move my loop below the knock set to get the release off my face as the release is fairly large. Hope this helps.


----------



## frostop (Oct 8, 2007)

Dawg,

Thanks for the reply, probably gonna give one a try. Just wish that someone here had one that I could try!


----------



## John Stevens (Oct 29, 2007)

*Carter Backstrap release - feedback*

Very impressed with the Carter Backstrap. Decided to replace Caliper style release as both my son and I started suffering with target panic. Best move I've ever made in archery. It's a good solid piece of engineering & when compared to the Carter Evolution (which my brother-in-law has) it is smaller but certainly bigger than an average caliper release. If my 13 year old son can handle the backstrap easily..them there should be no problem for an adult. The safety release feature which you hold down when you draw (with one or two fingers) the bow is comfortable. At full draw you merely relax your fingers off the safety by letting them hang loosely over the safety, next the wrist strap allows you to relax your draw arm forearm and bicep whilst contracting you rhomboid muscle. The ITS (interchangeable spring tension) is great as you can very quickly adjust (up or down) the tension of the release in the backstrap. I initially found this handy as using pure backtension is tiring when done properly and I was able to adjust so that I could still release the arrows within 7 seconds. I have been blank bailing for the last 2 weeks at an average of 60 arrows per day & shot for the first time last night at our indoor club over 20yards. I was blown away by the groupings I achieved and also amazed at being able to hold my scope dot on the X effortlessly without any form of target panic at all !!


----------



## fatboyte (Mar 29, 2006)

i too am extreemly amazed of how well i am shooting with my new carter backstrap and my grouping is back to being as tight as it was 5yrs ago before i aquired target panic i can't wait to hit the 3d courses now


----------



## autumn (Sep 22, 2006)

I have one I can't get use to the back tenshion, wet back to my scott. I have my backstrap for sale I payed $180.00 will sale for $130.00 shot maybe 50 times


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

I love mine. Iam still learning it, but my groups are a lot better already. I am still working on getting the strap length set perfect for me. I like how I excute with this release. Once you get to full draw all you have to do is relax your hand aim and pull. I have herd a lot of people that shoot handheld BT's say that same thing about shooting a handle. But I could never learn to relax with a hand held BT. With this release I let the strap do the pullen, and I just keep enough finger on the trigger to keep the safety on. When I get to full draw I put the pin on and aim. Then I just relax my hand and keep the pull. Sometimes it goes quick and sometimes it takes a few seconds. But it still groups even when the shot rythem is different. It seems like my pin maybe floating all over but I just stare at the spot and the arrow hits their.


----------

